# t-bomb 2



## Rpn1984 (Apr 29, 2005)

has anyone here tried t-bomb 2 or heard anything about it? i was wondering how well it worked


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2005)

dooty


----------



## Rpn1984 (Apr 29, 2005)

?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2005)

they work like shit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 30, 2005)

I saw an add for this, what is in it?


----------



## redspy (May 2, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I saw an add for this, what is in it?


 Tribulus is the primary ingredient.


----------



## gopro (May 3, 2005)

It actually worked decently for me, but I did better on Red Test from Muscleology.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> It actually worked decently for me, but I did better on Red Test from Muscleology.


And what is in that!?!?

And in higher doses than the TB2?


----------



## gopro (May 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And what is in that!?!?
> 
> And in higher doses than the TB2?



www.muscleology.com

I think you can check all of the ingredients there.


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> www.muscleology.com
> 
> I think you can check all of the ingredients there.



not that I could find.


----------



## gopro (May 3, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not that I could find.



You are right, he doesn't have the ingredients listed. Well, I have a couple of bottles coming to me, so when I get them I could list the ingredients.


----------



## samoo (May 4, 2005)

*redtest*

gpro that redtest product sure looks good how long have you used it for???.The company that makes redtest i have never heard of but i took a look at the label and they have put some great products in their.


----------



## samoo (May 4, 2005)

*redtest ingredient list*

check this product out i think this is the best in the market as of now great find gpro.


Serving Size: 6 Capsules
Servings Per Container: 20 


 Amount Per Serving % Daily Value* 


 Magnesium from Aspartate 215  mg        

 B-6 Pyridoxal-5-Phosphate 43  mg        

 Zinc Mono Methionine-Aspartate 43  mg        

 Copper 5  mcg        

 TB-5 DiLutinize??? 1971  mg **       

 German Tribulus 80% Saponins 20% Protodiacin    **       

 Fresh Green Avena Sativa 20:1 Extract 10% Avenacosides    **       

 Velvet Deer Antler    **       

 Long Jack 100:1 Extract Pharmaceutical Grade    **       

 20 Hydroxy Ecysterone 150:1 Extract Cyanotis Vaga    **       

 Bio-Active Stimugen-7??? 1907  mg **       

 Muira Puama 12:1 Extract    **       

 Nettle Root 10:1 Extract    **       

 MACA 4:1 Extract    **       

 Xanthroparmelia    **       

 Chaste Tree Berry 5% Vitexicarpin 1% Vitricin    **       

 Cnidium Monnier 4:1 Extract    **       

 Epimmedium 4:1 Extract    **       

 Regenes-3??? 450  mg **       

 Orchic Gland Tissue    **       

 HP Gland Tissue    **       

 AP Gland Tissue    **       

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. 
**Daily Value not established.


----------



## gopro (May 4, 2005)

samoo said:
			
		

> gpro that redtest product sure looks good how long have you used it for???.The company that makes redtest i have never heard of but i took a look at the label and they have put some great products in their.



I used it for a 6 week cycle and certainly "felt it." I am probably no longer going to use PHs since they were reclassified, and the RT seems to do a decent job of boosting natural test levels. Muscleology is a small company but they put out a few very good products.


----------



## samoo (May 4, 2005)

gopro what did you feel diffrent about red test vrs t-bomb II since you have used both. How did you find out about redtest??. thanks


----------



## gopro (May 4, 2005)

samoo said:
			
		

> gopro what did you feel diffrent about red test vrs t-bomb II since you have used both. How did you find out about redtest??. thanks



From RT: more aggression, more strength, more muscle fullness, higher libido.

I found out about RT b/c it is a local company to me and I know the owner through a friend.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 4, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> From RT: more aggression, more strength, more muscle fullness, higher libido.


OOOHHH!!!  Where do I get some!?


----------



## samoo (May 4, 2005)

*gpro*

The only problem for me is i am in canada i am not sure if they can sell that here. The product is expensive at the moment it seems they only sell the rt from thier website.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

Screw T-Bomb. I can do all things through Redline which strengthens me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 4, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> You are right, he doesn't have the ingredients listed. Well, I have a couple of bottles coming to me, so when I get them I could list the ingredients.


Please do...

I would like to see that


----------

